# Kolonialwaren (Groceries)



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Finished a small neighborhood grocery store this afternoon. It was _really_ orange out of the box so I toned down the colors a bit with some weathering.

This is a correct color though for this brick. Some of the old German homes in my home town in the Alt Town section are made of this color brick. Not painted, but raw brick that has been repointed.

This sits on the main drag in Alt Town on the layout.



















The second building is a small apartment building with a tea room downstairs on the main floor.

This one is a couple of door down.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice work.....neat to see some European flair on MTF....cheers


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like Rothenburg.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The two tallest buildings pictured are modeled on buildings from Miltenburg. I know Rothenburg ob der Tauber has many building like these too.


----------



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

That looks really awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2019)

Two very nice buildings. Excellent additions to your layout.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Been to Rothenburg ob der Tauber several times. Nice looking buildings! You layout brings back lots of great memories!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you. As it does for me as well.


----------

